
What Bruce Sterling Actually Said About Web 2.0 at Webstock 09 - nreece
http://blog.wired.com/sterling/2009/03/what-bruce-ster.html
======
RobGR
It seemed a little rambly and stream-of-consciousness, but when he talks he's
like that. His written stuff is a little more disciplined.

Bruce Sterling has been one of my favorite authors since I found him, I have
always felt that his stories represented a true attempt to describe the future
according to his best guesses, rather than make some political or
philosophical point and have everyone turn into beings of pure energy or
whatever other people consider science fiction.

------
chr
Sterling says: "Sun were the guys who built JavaScript, if you recall."

I don't recall that. Wasn't javascript made by Brendan Eich at Netscape?

~~~
olavk
Yep. Sun owns the JavaScript trademark though, and licensed it to Netscape.
Mozilla is still allowed to use it, but everybody else have to say ECMAScript.
(So perhaps Sterling meant to to say "the guys who built "JavaScript""?)

